# What's the skinny on tandem chainrings? Surly SS?



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm asking this question a few weeks too late, but not better time than now for future reference!

I replaced the drastically worn rings with 38T Surly "SS" stainless steel chainrings, of the 5-bolt variety.

Now I've knock the teeth off of a few aluminum chainrings in my time (back in my derailleur shifting days), but the only chainring I've ever murdered was a Surly stainless. It was an early-run 4-bolt version, and may have been of thinner construction than the ones offered today (possibly renamed "9-speed" and sold at a premium by some retailers?). But whatever — I folded it doing nothing extraodinary.

So...

- For future reference, is stainless up to the task compared to high-carbon steel or fat Blackspire aluminum? 

- Has anybody else noticed the Surlys are off-center just enough to be mildly annoying when tensioning a timing chain?

- Does anybody have horror stories using 4-bolt 104mm setups? Particularly when paired with larger (40T) rings?


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

*E-thirteen*

makes some killa' rings. Got one on my Carver single. Tough as a "bag-o-hammers!" and good looking too.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I am using Vuelta SE Plus aluminum chainrings on all the bikes that have had drivetrain work done. I have folded a Vuelta on a rock and hammered it back with a rock and it held up for years of trail use (including logs) afterwards (it was a 44T, 5-bolt, 94mm BCD). They seem to be tempered just right that they wear very well, can take a hit without folding, and if you do hit them hard enough to fold them you can unfold them without breaking them (once). Their customer service was good too when I had questions.
(end commercial)

I had an old stainless Onza Buzzsaw ring - it was pretty good, but heavier. I think most steel rings are stamped or laser cut, so they are 2-dimensional. Aluminum can have more thickness than the chain width will allow and still be lighter.
High-carbon steel? What's that?  


-F


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Fleas said:


> High-carbon steel? What's that?


A fancy name for the rust-infused tetanus-injecting ankle-slicers I recently tossed into the recycle bin. :thumbsup:


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

I've found the Surly SS chainrings to be soft and wear fast, similar to the cheaper soft steel rings. There are many grades of SS, and they seem to have use one that bends pretty easily.

7000 series Al rings have held up well, as long as they were T6 heat treated. 6000 series Al rings seem to wear out fast.

The longest lasting rings I've used have been the Actiontec Heat treated Ti rings.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Last Saturday we smashed and folded pretty good a steel 38t captains chainring. 

We took the tandem to some very tight and twisty singletrack, while attempting a log pile across the trail, if folded up when it hit as the fork compressed.

I was able to get it straight and we got the ride in.

I've been eyeing the Surlys in ss, but might just go with bash guards instead.

I did decide to make a glide plate for the lower frame tube. Planning on a form fitted carbon kevlar hybrid plate. Molded to the frame and fastened with tie wraps and sticky tape or rubber cement.

I'm infusing comments about the Rohloff, so maybe in good time. The wife is quickly realizing we have more fun together on this than on or regular bikes. And every small feature for a single, can be an adventure for the tandem.

PK


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

PMK said:


> Last Saturday we smashed and folded pretty good a steel 38t captains chainring.
> 
> We took the tandem to some very tight and twisty singletrack, while attempting a log pile across the trail, if folded up when it hit as the fork compressed.
> 
> ...


Now you've got me concerned I should be carrying a spare. We're not up to log crossings yet - who knows, maybe never will be - but I don't relish the thought of chainring failure handicapping our ride. I already know which of us will be in back pedaling if we go down a chainring!

My first case I argued against the Defense and won on behalf of the Speedhub cited derailleur drivetrain wear as a major expense. On a tandem, it's probably two-fold. So use that, but also try this: divide the cost between two riders! Sell it as either a 2-for-1 deal, or 50% off. Whichever she's more susceptible to. If you're tricky, you can use both. You'll actually be making money with the purchase!

BTW, "the Defense" quickly flipped sides one she had one of her own to ride.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

In regards to the chainring folding, it did sort of end the ride, for a bit. This trail was luckily only a few minutes from home.

Yes she was the engine entirely to get us back, I offered to ride shotgun and pedal but she wasn't interested so we easy geared back to the truck. Got home and straightened the chainring with a small adjustable wrench. Runs true so we headed back over and restarted the ride.

After this work trip away from home, and I get back home I'll remove the chainring and straighten it more, plus install a bash guard at least on the front. This way unless the timing chain breaks she won't need power us out.

In regards to the Surly stuff, my fist goal was to drop the main gearset from 36t to 34t. I was hoping this would give us a little more middle ring oomph. Our bike has 8sp with a 36 / 30 middle 1st gear, and for where we ride it's not enough. Not so much a climbing concern, but rather tight / twisty single track. Again more stuff designed and cut for singles, with places the tandem just won't get around, but with effort and near trials on a tandem, can be ridden.

I priced a Rohloff. She's pretty open to most stuff, and understands about having good stuff when you use it. We are going to use the 8sp stuff a bit longer. I asked her to start a tandem fund. If she saves some money each month it won't be to bad.

She also realizes that we are using this bike. There is technical stuff she expects to get through clean. To the point that I can feel her start accellerating to get over or accross stuff. Sometimes I have to stop the effort with the rear brake knowing we will high center the frame. Hence the need for the bash guard and glide plate. 

So she has kind of accepted that we will break the bike at some point, and is good with saving now so when the day arrives we'll buy exactly what we like at the time.

My best fight for the Rohloff is nothing hanging down to get removed. Not only for the rear mech, but when I convert, I'm going to convert cranks to standards cranks and run the grannys for timing. We really need the clearance. I got the front up a bunch with fork mods to the moto fork, but my eyes are open for a DH fork. Thinking I can raise the front a bit more, plus gain travel and control for these controled events over stuff.

PK


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

We have folded 2 chainrings, both on the "non-drive" side, one front and one rear, on seperate occasions. 

The first time, my wife and I were flyin' through Ute Valley park here in Colorado Springs and came into this downhill section a bit "hot". We clipped the front chainring on a root that proceeded a small drop off, stopping the tandem almost instantly and sending me flying. My wife, like a good captain should have, went down with the ship. Her shin was pinned between the sliding tandem and a big chunk of "slickrock". Instant burger. As I got up and dusted myself off, I see her, I see a folded chainring and I see blood. And then I see us selling the tandem, since she'll never put up with that again. As I walk back to the bike, she says "Well, ya gonna look at it or are you gonna fix it so we can get out of here?" Yeehaw! Out comes my trusty Cool-Tool, folding the chainring back to a somewhat original shape and away we go. 

Most recently, I had just installed a child stoker kit on our tandem and in getting everything adjusted and dialed during a ride, we lost a chainring bolt. As my son and I were trying like mad to cross a busy intersection, the rear one folded like a pretzel. 

I just replaced it with a Salsa SS ring (very sculpted and shaped) which should do the trick.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Team Fubar Rider said:


> The first time, my wife and I were flyin' through Ute Valley park here in Colorado Springs and came into this downhill section a bit "hot". We clipped the front chainring on a root that proceeded a small drop off, stopping the tandem almost instantly and sending me flying. My wife, like a good captain should have, went down with the ship. Her shin was pinned between the sliding tandem and a big chunk of "slickrock". Instant burger. As I got up and dusted myself off, I see her, I see a folded chainring and I see blood. And then I see us selling the tandem, since she'll never put up with that again. As I walk back to the bike, she says "Well, ya gonna look at it or are you gonna fix it so we can get out of here?" Yeehaw! Out comes my trusty Cool-Tool, folding the chainring back to a somewhat original shape and away we go.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

